# Operating Coal Loader



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I wanna make a silo-style flood coal loader like the Walther's kit. Any ideas for a chute mechinism? I see videos on youtube but with no explanation to how it works! I saw one guy use a tortoise switch machine for an motor to pull to chute up. Any more ideas?


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

What is the link to the video?


----------

